# Dog habits



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Our first motorhome was a Horizons Unlimited Innovation 1 (SWB Transit) specifically purchased because they could fit a purpose-made dog crate between the rear wheelarches. We've still got the crate in our garage at home. Very strongly built with a removable mid divider so two dogs could each have their own space.

When we upgraded to an Adria Compact we decided to buy a fabric folding dog crate that fits behind the cab seats. The dogs are happy in there when we travel and we put the crate in the rear garage when we pitch up and erect the dinette table in place of the crate.

This has worked very well.

However the Compact has a large cupboard with a door in the bulkhead under the transverse rear bed (see pic). This happens to be in the same place as the door into the crate in the old van and both dogs have taken to using it as a sleeping area. They queue up until we open the door and then climb in. Whichever dog gets in first tends to stay there as it's a prized spot, but it can only fit one dog at a time. Occasionally one can be tempted out for a biscuit and the other one then slips in quick.

Whoever doesn't have the cupboard has to spend the night on the open floor of the van.

I'm thinking that if we replace the Compact we're really going to have to find a van with two bearded collie size cupboards in the back. :roll: 

SDA


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

we have large g shepherd when we make double bed up he some how reverses beneath the bed approx 12 inches high, and occasionally pokes nose between the gap


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

We have a CiPro 55 with a large garage which is where Pushka sleeps - happy as can be.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

We don't have a garage area but Pip our Border Collie has to be tempted out from under the front table. She seems to feel secure under things. When we get her outside the van, she likes to hide and sleep under the van whilst we sit out.

Stewart


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

We have just changed our Motorhome from a fixed bed with garage to a rear lounge with front dinette.
Our 14 year old Chocolate Lab is very confused and is sleeping all over the place at the moment,he has not found his spot yet!
We totally confused him last weekend when we tried out the overcab bed in the luton,he thought he had been abandoned as he could not work out where we had gone and got a big surprise when we climbed down the ladder the following morning  !
I am sure he will eventually find his place in the Motorhome,I have a suspicion it will be on the seats in the rear lounge!

Val


----------

